# Eine kurze Verständnisfrage zum Tomcat



## Halunken-Joe (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich betreibe beides, einen Apache und auf einem Zweitrechner einen Tomcat.  Nun suche ich beim Tomcat nach einer Möglichkeit die Aufrufe der jsp's zu protokollieren. Bei Apache geht das problemlos, der protokolliert sehr ausführlich jede Anfrage.

Wo stellt  man das beim Tomcat ein? Bisher kann ich nur die Catalina Logs einsehen (welches WAR deployt wird oder welche Fehler beim Aufruf entstehen).


----------



## Ullenboom (14. Jun 2007)

Hallo Halunken-Joe 

du kannst dafür bei Tomcat einen Log Valve einstellen (http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/config/valve.html). Der gibt auch das bekannte Common Log Format, was man weiter auswerten kann.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## Halunken-Joe (14. Jun 2007)

Vielen, vielen Dank für den Tip mit den Valves.

Bei der ganzen Konfiguration und Einstellerei vergißt man hin-und wieder die einfachsten Sachen: Z.B. im mal im Handbuch nachzuschlagen ...

In der $CATALINA_HOME/conf/server.xml habe ich dann folgende Einstellungen  vorgenommen:

<Valve  className="org.apache.catalina.valves.FastCommonAccessLogValve"
                directory="logs"
                prefix="localhost_access_log."
                suffix=".txt"
                pattern="%a %t %U"
                rotatable="true"
                resolveHosts="false"/>

Und es werden in /var/log/tomcat55 supertolle Logfiles produziert!


----------

